# A Little fun at Road Rage HO



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Guys ,
just for a bit of fun i decided to make up a few Faux metal flake bodies . If your a racer you would be hard pressed not to see these LOL . My eyes are not the best so i need all the help i can get . Be sure to wear those sunglasses when viewing HeHe ! 

Thanks , Dennis :wave:*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are sharp Dennis...shiney too!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

People just do not understand me. I do not have A.D.D., I just.. Oh look shiney little cars.


Dave


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dems is purdy!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

me likes shinney things....wouldn't have trouble keeping a eye on those at high speeds...


Coach!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't need no disco ball, man! I like'm! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sparkle Plenty X3*

Those are cool!!!! Aside from the visibility advantage, they'll also give you the advantage of distracting :freak: the opposition!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sell us some of those !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Don't need no disco ball, man! I like'm! :thumbsup:


Joez,

I am thinking Strobe light racing...yeah! 

Bob...Digging those Far Out Glittery Cars...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

plenty of flakes! Look great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OOOOoooooooo the colors..........:freak:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bill and all ,
Funny thing is ... the more i look at these the more i actually like them ! All that sparkle may be hypnotizing me LOL. I did a few other oddities this eve so i hope to post more over the weekend.

Later , Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait to see the details painted in and the windshields in. WOW.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm FREAKIN OUT man..........over the flakes! Every track can use some glamour and glitz!

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Kinda cool but just totally not my thing :freak:

Reminds of those speckled Hot Wheels from back in the early '90s.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Dennis! Did you get our PM?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well as promised i got to playing again last eve and this AM. So here's the latest oddball casting ! Remember those sun glasses gang and don't forget those disco boogies shoes either ! LOL BTW someone suggested these were NOT cast ... wrongaroo ! They are cast sparklers . A camo Chaparal ? Worse yet a sparkly one ? What's this world coming too ? HeHe !

Have fun , Dennis :dude: *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Chap needs some red polka dot sprinkles.

Then y'ad have a "Sundae" driver...sponsored by....?

Dairey Queen of course


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

love em!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Workin on those cherries there Bill LOL BTW boy does the green look ugly ! I couldn't even take that look. 

Dennis *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Don't forget the shades !*

*Ok gang ,
just for the halibut.... i did a bit of work on some of these bodies , installed some glass and dropped em on a chassis ( didn't lower posts but they could be done easy. In keeping with their lineage those sparlies are still over the top colorfull. Have a look before i put some up for sale . And DON"T forget the shades

Dennis :dude:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*more pics !*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*More to follow as i get glass installed this eve. Stay tuned .

Dennis *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Lookin coool!!!*

Very nice!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*last fun this eve !*

*Last fun this eve so have a look and have some fun ! BTW sorru the white slammin Camaro is not done with glass yet or fully detailed but unfortunately it's meds time LOL !:wave: *


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Man they're sparkly. I Like the graphics on there -- helps tone down the sparkles! :lol:


----------

